# HP Proliant installation does not boot (RAID, grub)

## wass

Hi,

HP Proliant ML110 server with 2 hard disks.

I don't require RAID.

Using the HP Embedded SATA Raid controller Setup utility, I removed the RAID1 array.

In the BIOS setup, I changed RAID to IDE.

Using the livecd, I created partitions on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.

When I rebooted after the installation, I got a message to the effect that the boot device could not be found.

From the livecd, fdisk -l showed the /dev/sda and /dev/sdb partitions with no partition marked as bootable.

I then used fdisk to mark the /boot partition as bootable.

Then rebooting, I get a No operating system found error.

I also tried with RAID1:

Changed IDE -> RAID in the BIOS.

mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb

Using the livecd installer, with partitioning it shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, I would have expected /dev/md0

After installation, booting just hangs with a blinking cursor.

Preferably I don't want RAID, but if it is the only way to install successfully, I can live with it.

Any advice or pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks

WillemLast edited by wass on Thu Dec 11, 2008 1:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DrWilken

 *wass wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> HP Proliant ML110 server with 2 hard disks.
> 
> I don't require RAID.
> ...

 

Why would You create a software RAID (mdadm --create) when You've got a hardware RAID controller...???

IF You create a RAID1 in the BIOS (I would) You should only see ONE disk (if You've got the correct options in Your kernel)...

----------

## wass

Yes, I'm not familiar with RAID and clutching at straws at the moment.

Initially with the HP Embedded SATA RAID Controller setup, I configured the two disks, then created a RAID1 array, and made it bootable, then set the BIOS to RAID, but when I installed Gentoo from the livecd during the partitioning phase, the disks still showed up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and not as a single entity.

I then cleared the RAID1 array using the HP Embedded SATA RAID Controlller setup utility, left the BIOS to RAID enabled, and used the mdadm utility to create a RAID1 array, but these also showed up as two seperate devices during the livecd partitioning phase.

And disabling RAID and trying a IDE install did not work either (which I would prefer).

I don't really know where the problem lies, I can't build a custom kernel because I need to install it first and get it to boot.

I see HP only officially supports SUSE and Redhat, so I don't know if the genkernel has the correct driver for this raid controller.

Or is it a grub problem? 

I suspect grub not writing to the MBR, but writing somewhere else.

I don't know why after installing gentoo, it does not show the bootable flag if I use fdisk -l?

----------

## DrWilken

 *wass wrote:*   

> Yes, I'm not familiar with RAID and clutching at straws at the moment.
> 
> Initially with the HP Embedded SATA RAID Controller setup, I configured the two disks, then created a RAID1 array, and made it bootable, then set the BIOS to RAID, but when I installed Gentoo from the livecd during the partitioning phase, the disks still showed up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and not as a single entity.
> 
> I then cleared the RAID1 array using the HP Embedded SATA RAID Controlller setup utility, left the BIOS to RAID enabled, and used the mdadm utility to create a RAID1 array, but these also showed up as two seperate devices during the livecd partitioning phase.
> ...

 

Try to post fdisk -l when You have booted on from the LiveCD...  :Wink:  Just to have a look at the disk(s)...

When using mdadm You're creating SOFTWARE raid... That has NOTHING to do with Your embedded SATA RAID Controller...  :Wink: 

----------

